# Stabila Digital Level



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I just scored my first Stabila on eBay yesterday. I got the 48" digital version. I usually research the heck out of purchases like this, but I saw how inexpensively it was going for ($140) so I grabbed it.

Anyone use these. What have your experiences been?

Hoping I made the right decision. Seems to be a very trusted name. Thought I'd take the plunge after my 2nd Empire level in six months went out of wack.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I have never heard of it. Is it a new item? I can't believe I missed a cool tool like that.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

I just picked up the same level at Lowes last week for $100. I used it a few times this week and really like the digital aspect of it. Plus it seems to be built like a tank. I also picked up a plate level for $130.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You got a Plate level for under $200? Thats a good deal.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Gary H said:


> I have never heard of it. Is it a new item? I can't believe I missed a cool tool like that.


This one


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn it. Looks like I have to have it now. Curse you guys and all the cool tools that you temp me with. All I need now is for Greg to post a super deal for a tool that I don't need.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

bdoles said:


> I just picked up the same level at Lowes last week for $100. I used it a few times this week and really like the digital aspect of it. Plus it seems to be built like a tank. I also picked up a plate level for $130.


a plate level for $130.
I don't even need one now but if that deal was near me i would buy one


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I almost bought one, till I seen the price. Around $280 plus tax.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I spent $230 at lowes the other day and I got: The 6' level, the 4' digital, the 16", and a torpedo (all stabila of course). Couldn't pass up those deals, I might go back and see what they have left and pick up a few more.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Unbeatable if your doing any ADA ramp work.:thumbsup:

I have a 4' Smart Level.

and a 2' Stabilia digital that I got on closeout for $50.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I myself also picked up a 6-10' stabila plate from lowes for 120... 

Spent 480$ on stabila at lowes that day. Im set for LIFE...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Lowes around here never carried Stabila.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

HandyHails said:


> Lowes around here never carried Stabila.


of the 5 lowes around me only 1 actually had them, a competitor who spends more time on that side of town called me to tell me about them so I ran down to pick them up. It might be worth going to all of them to check them out. BTW they were NOT with the other levels, they were actually by the lumber door cash registers.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a used 4' stabila digital for $80 recently, but I haven't had a need for it yet.
I went to lowes during the stabila clearence sale in hopes of getting the jamber set, but they were sold out. the 2' digital tempted me though. 
I have the Husky digital spirit that I use from time to time as well. It's not quite as accurate as Stabila or my other husky levels, but it's great to have in your tool bags for log work. When you need to match a line from one end of the log to the other, just hold the level on the line, reset the display to zero, and then use the new zero draw the line on the other side. I've also used it to check miter angles on door and window trim- zero it out on one side of the window, then hold it on the other side of the angle in question, and read the degrees.


----------

